# How many times have you been insulted for being a Furry?



## AustinB (Jul 6, 2017)

Just curious. I want to see how mature the internet has gotten over time when it comes to Furries.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jul 6, 2017)

2 or 3 times max


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 6, 2017)

0 times directly, probably countless indirectly


----------



## Cybrid (Jul 6, 2017)

Same as @fallout19980


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 6, 2017)

In a serious manner - never, really. It's kind of hard to get insulted for being a furry, as long as you don't act cringeworthy on public.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 6, 2017)

In real life, never, on the Internet, I've lost count.


----------



## Norros (Jul 6, 2017)

Where the option for "never"?


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 6, 2017)

Yeah never, I don't openly advertise either so that's a major thing. I did get offended at someone in my college class for insulting the furry community and  saying we're all into beastiality. I kinda ripped them a new one for over generalizing a community, and beastiality is a serious fucking thing to accuse people of.


----------



## Sagt (Jul 6, 2017)

I keep it private, so never personally.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 6, 2017)

I've never been insulted personally but while talking to people about cos-play (comic-con) furry's have come up. And without knowing I'm a fur their comments have been none too kind or very misinformed at the very least.


----------



## AustinB (Jul 6, 2017)

It's good to see that Furries are actually being treated like real human beings then, looking back at this thread. I just thought that a lot of people hated on Furries due to all of the cringe compilations and all of the fetish art or whatever. There's also a fairly big general hatred for the fandom from what I've seen on the internet. I've also seen some insulting messages twords Furries multiple times on a variety of websites, but it's good to see that people are growing up and realizing all Furries aren't "dog fuckers" or "sex crazed weirdos".


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 6, 2017)

Never because I don't really let people know. However, i have defended furries from ignorant individuals who thought all they did was screw animals.


----------



## Saiko (Jul 6, 2017)

I've never been insulted for it because only certain friends know, and it isn't exactly obvious.

I'm gonna mark "only a couple" because it's the closest to never. You should add that option if possible.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 6, 2017)

Why are there no "Zero times because I can't be insulted"?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 6, 2017)

Only on the internet.


----------



## Simo (Jul 6, 2017)

Only a few times, by other furries online 

Never by friends, and such, IRL.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 7, 2017)

I've never been insulted for being a furry. I have however had to explain on several occasions that being furry didn't mean I was automatically into certain fetishes. One guy even told me once that I was a poser because (according to him) "being Furry meant someone who was in to certain fetishes and anyone who wasn't, couldn't be a real Furry." OTL


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 7, 2017)

At worst, my non-furry friends have joked about it and called me a pet, but it's all silly griping. I have not suggested I have any sexual interest in the fandom and say I like it for the art/because I like animals. They're cool with it. They find the sexual aspect creepy and weird and think the animal thing is like bestiality. I dont really think I can change their opinion on that creepiness so I just keep it to myself (the sexual side, specifically).  

The thing is they actually cared about me so even knowing I was a furry did not change their opinions of me, and I could shrug off their ill feelings of it.

It's really not a big deal, just keep it to yourself and be chill about it. Your friends if they are cool friends wont be dicks to you, either.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 7, 2017)

My option isn't on there
I'm not an incredibly open book


Spoiler: TRIGGER WARNING + NSFW



Sometimes i get a little more quiet...


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 7, 2017)

when your a internet fur, you get a lot of hate.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 7, 2017)

Once I was playing a game of 'two truths one lie' with my drawing club friends, and I included being a furry as one of the truths. One of them said that they hoped that being a furry was the lie, but correctly guessed it was the truth. However, the whole thing was very playful and most of them are into anime cosplay so it wasn't really an insult, just a little bit of a cringe.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 8, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> when your a internet fur, you get a lot of hate.


When you're a living meme, people look past anything they may not like
I just surround them with a metric fuckton of memes


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 8, 2017)

A few people have made jokes and such, nothing big.  Most just don't care, or take the hint that I can roll with it and make my own jokes back.


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 8, 2017)

I don't keep count because it really doesn't matter to me at all.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 14, 2017)

It kinda went like this...

Kezi: I have a white tiger for a character and he has 3 white tiger kittens he takes care of.
Friend: lol you're a furry?
Kezi: yes...?
Friend: That's weird dude.
Kezi: Suck my D*** i'll murder your family
Friend: *gets very quiet*

Never happened again


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 14, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> It kinda went like this...
> 
> Kezi: I have a white tiger for a character and he has 3 white tiger kittens he takes care of.
> Friend: lol you're a furry?
> ...


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 14, 2017)

Damn I guess screw proportional response, that's for  pansies :-/


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 14, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Damn I guess screw proportional response, that's for  pansies :-/


Who needs rationality? NOT ME!

...I would put something clever and witty here but it's 1:10 AM and i'm tired so I can't think of anything.
Now im sad.


----------



## Storok (Jul 14, 2017)

I have never been insulted for being a furry due to not being socially awkward. if you go out wearing a collar or some shit and you get laughed at it is 100% your fault. Just be a normal person and don't just don't take "Furry" too serious.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 14, 2017)

Storok said:


> I have never been insulted for being a furry due to not being socially awkward. if you go out wearing a collar or some shit and you get laughed at it is 100% your fault. Just be a normal person and don't just don't take "Furry" too serious.


That just reminded me of a time when my non-furry friend got laughed at for wearing a tail and got called a furry while i was right next to them.


----------



## Storok (Jul 14, 2017)

RandomNinja11 said:


> That just reminded me of a time when my non-furry friend got laughed at for wearing a tail and got called a furry while i was right next to them.


sounds funny... I have never seen anyone wearing a tail  outside a furry related event though


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 14, 2017)

Storok said:


> sounds funny... I have never seen anyone wearing a tail though outside a furry related event tbh


I asked about that but I dont remember what they said. Something about a convention happening soon. Wasn't furry related I know that much because she hated furries so much.


----------



## Storok (Jul 14, 2017)

RandomNinja11 said:


> I asked about that but I dont remember what they said. Something about a convention happening soon. Wasn't furry related I know that much because she hated furries so much.


for me furries are kind of a love and hate at the same time because of all the weird people that are hanging in this fandom...


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 14, 2017)

Storok said:


> for me furries are kind of a love and hate at the same time because of all the weird people that are hanging in this fandom...


Nah, they just hated it. They bashed it whenever they were reminded of it. Really, that's the main reason i looked it up and i'm here now lol
Strange world we live in...


----------



## Storok (Jul 14, 2017)

RandomNinja11 said:


> Nah, they just hated it. They bashed it whenever they were reminded of it. Really, that's the main reason i looked it up and i'm here now lol
> Strange world we live in...


I think there are a lot of reasons to bash on this fandom all day long but I don't want to waste my time on that, but hating furries seems reasonable to me


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 14, 2017)

Storok said:


> I think there are a lot of reasons to bash on this fandom all day long but I don't want to waste my time on that, but hating furries seems reasonable to me








Finally have a chance to use this as well lol


----------



## leia♡ (Jul 14, 2017)

Never, thankfully. Most people don't know I'm a furry so that's probably the main reason why :I


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 14, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Damn I guess screw proportional response, that's for  pansies :-/



Solved the issue didn't it? 

I said it with that kind of tone where you can't tell if serious or not and it just confused him and he was like, sorry.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hey I personally don't know the meaning of overkill so good for you really, go in there hard and you won't need to do it twice 



Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Solved the issue didn't it?
> 
> I said it with that kind of tone where you can't tell if serious or not and it just confused him and he was like, sorry.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 15, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> It kinda went like this...
> 
> Kezi: I have a white tiger for a character and he has 3 white tiger kittens he takes care of.
> Friend: lol you're a furry?
> ...



"and then the entire bus clapped"


i'll take shit that never happened for $400


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 15, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> "and then the entire bus clapped"
> 
> 
> i'll take shit that never happened for $400



k


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 15, 2017)

To my face? Never. Even on the Internet I've not really gotten much shit for it; maybe a couple of times in the 17+ years I've been in fandom. Had one RL "friend" who'd smacktalk behind my back, but I've got better things to do than worry about the delicate sensibilities of someone who can't even be honest enough to stop acting friendly to my face if she has that much of a problem with me.

And I spent at least a year wearing ears in public on a daily basis. Significantly longer wearing a collar. Most people dismiss them as fashion accessories and give no fucks.

And @RandomNinja11 knock it off with the image macro replies, please.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 16, 2017)

There's no option for "Zero" on this poll; (which is the number for me).


----------



## Taterbunny (Jul 17, 2017)

Only ever a couple times by people who don't understand it.  It usually comes up when people ask me what I do, I say art, they ask to see. Mostly people think it's just cute though, haha. 
Online I've gotten it a few times out of the blue. Uploaded a step-by-step sculpture progress on imgur and was immediately called out and down-voted because it was of a furry character.  I don't really mind though, imgur isn't really a furry place.
Another time some people made some snide comments about the cosplay charity group I'm in after an event we did, Agents of Mirth, because the majority of members are fursuiters. Many people came to our defense though and all was well.
Outside of very few and far between negative comments, most people just don't care if you're furry or not.


----------



## Troj (Jul 17, 2017)

While fursuiting, I've had a small number of people yell the usual "freak-weirdo"-type shit, make sexualized remarks, or accuse me of being creepy or perverted.

In my everyday life, I've had one guy follow me around a party asking me about my kinks and what I like to do in the sack after his friend revealed that I had suited at the local Pride festival, and I've had an innkeeper in rural Pennsylvania spit, "Are you one of _those_ freaks?" after I'd mentioned going to AC to assist the IARP research team. I've had people diss furries in my presence on a few occasions, because they evidently didn't realize they had a mole (hurr) in the room.

Otherwise, the worst I've endured from folks is a bit of condescension and some puzzled or perturbed looks--so, nothing I'm not used to already. I don't generally rub shoulders with the sorts of people who'd get off on insulting or berating another person to their face.

Interestingly, I have yet to have anyone insult me individually or directly online, either--at least, not that I can remember--because I steer clear of conversations and forums that are just breeding grounds for haters and trolls, and because I strive to be extremely thoughtful, strategic, and deliberate about what I do say about the fandom when I'm in the role of an educator or an ambassador for the fandom.


----------



## BuzzPaw (Jul 18, 2017)

So far, the only person in real life who has disagreed with it is my younger sister. It wasn't a really a long or bad argument if you would even call it that. Basically it was her explaining where the so-called "roots" came from (her argument as to why it was wrong) and me debunking them. We went back and forth for a bit but it wasn't bad at all. 

Other than that, just youtube but that's youtube for ya.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2017)

Never! >:3
(Secret fur)


----------



## lajm (Jul 18, 2017)

never irl, sometimes online, but almost no one knows that i am a dirty furry.

yes i insult myself for being a furry


----------



## Mandragoras (Jul 18, 2017)

I had a deeply awkward moment with a close friend of mine when they said weird insulting things about furries in a phone conversation a while back. It was smoothed over, and really it was more about my boyfriend than me, but god, I was mortified. I think they've gotten over it, though.

I don't think I've ever actually been insulted for it directly, though.


----------



## Egon1982 (Jul 20, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> when your a internet fur, you get a lot of hate.


Bronies get hate too


----------



## lupi900 (Jul 21, 2017)

Egon1982 said:


> Bronies get hate too



I remember when i got downvoted for asking. It's funny how male MLP fans get shitted on for lking a girly show. But female fans of boy shows like adventure time get a free pass.

Back when every fandom based /r/askreddit thread was immature DAE hate bronies/furs BS.


----------



## DapperWolf (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't let anyone know much about my interest in the fandom. When I drew furry comics (PG-13) for fourteen years, everyone just assumed it was because I liked animals or couldn't draw humans. My husband is the only one who knows all about my furry interests. He sometimes rolls his eyes but never insults. Thank goodness for that.


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 23, 2017)

Zero,  probably going to stay that way since iam not exactly an open book


----------



## Dongding (Jul 23, 2017)

That changes today, you slimy snake!


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 23, 2017)

Dongding said:


> That changes today, you slimy snake!


 Noooooooooooooooooooooooo what have you done!?


----------



## sbm1990 (Jul 24, 2017)

I don't think I can count that high, tbh. They tend to just bounce off me anymore. Hell, I ironically call myself a "furfag" sometimes. lol


----------



## Junkerfox (Jul 27, 2017)

Never. I dont tell anyone. Its nobody's business what I'm into.


----------



## KenoFurus (Jul 28, 2017)

Showed my friend the suit and she immediately went into super judgey mode and assumed I got it to get kinky at fur cons. Like Jesus....needless to say after that I'm questioning how good of a friend she is


----------



## Troj (Jul 28, 2017)

It's really quite sad how some of y'all's "friends" apparently have so little faith in and/or respect for y'all that they not only assume the worst when you share your furry interests, but can't even be bothered to conceal their negative reaction, apparently.


----------



## Renven (Jul 28, 2017)

eyyy, all the time


----------



## KenoFurus (Jul 28, 2017)

Troj said:


> It's really quite sad how some of y'all's "friends" apparently have so little faith in and/or respect for y'all that they not only assume the worst when you share your furry interests, but can't even be bothered to conceal their negative reaction, apparently.



I'm just grateful that true colors were shown sooner rather than later. Sort of makes me want to by a latex suit with a hood and walk out with it on if she were to come visit.


----------



## Troj (Jul 28, 2017)

^^Yeah, I'd either be tempted to troll like that, _or_ go in the opposite direction so as to make them feel guilty.

So, can I ask how she actually reacted?


----------



## KenoFurus (Jul 28, 2017)

Troj said:


> ^^Yeah, I'd either be tempted to troll like that, _or_ go in the opposite direction so as to make them feel guilty.
> 
> So, can I ask how she actually reacted?


Just internally screaming all this judgement on me.
Immediately went to the kink side of it. Which is funny considering how she's into bdsm lol.


----------



## Troj (Jul 29, 2017)

How so? What did she say or do? 

If she went right for the kink, then that suggests to me that she may not be fully at peace with her kinks.


----------



## lupi900 (Jul 29, 2017)

Troj said:


> It's really quite sad how some of y'all's "friends" apparently have so little faith in and/or respect for y'all that they not only assume the worst when you share your furry interests, but can't even be bothered to conceal their negative reaction, apparently.



They aren't real friends if being furry is enough for them to drop or get nasty.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> They aren't real friends if being furry is enough for them to drop or get nasty.


It's like I'd stop being friends with someone who were a fan of butterflies. Or birds. Or cars.

It's moronic, to say the least. And they weren't worth your time in the first place.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 29, 2017)

A few times.


----------



## Junkerfox (Jul 29, 2017)

> Redacted by staff


Maybe you should've gotten slapped with charges. Sexual harassment is sexual harassment no matter what you believe in. The rule of law is above all.


----------



## Troj (Jul 29, 2017)

Well, and when a friend does something that surprises or shocks me, usually, my first impulse is often to try to understand their behavior, and to keep my initial reactions in check until I've gathered more data.

Also, unless someone is doing something that is seriously and unambiguously stupid, harmful, or unethical, I try to moderate my judgmental or negative reactions, just to be considerate and polite. 

So, yeah, someone who'd trash their friend for being a furry is obviously not a real friend, but that kind of behavior suggests to _me_ that such people may not even grok what friendship is supposed to be about, period--that, or some of the misconceptions about the fandom are _so_ severe that people really think they're taking a stand against true evil or genuine perversion.


----------



## lupi900 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> It's like I'd stop being friends with someone who were a fan of butterflies. Or birds. Or cars.
> 
> It's moronic, to say the least. And they weren't worth your time in the first place.



Also how there only reason is a made up stereotype's from 1998 & too dumb too get what a anthro/humanoid animal is. Alway's funny seeing them getting rekt by old haters who when't pro furry or became a member.


----------



## KenoFurus (Jul 29, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Also how there only reason is a made up stereotype's from 1998 & too dumb too get what a anthro/humanoid animal is. Alway's funny seeing them getting rekt by old haters who when't pro furry or became a member.


What's the history of this??


----------



## KenoFurus (Jul 29, 2017)

Troj said:


> Well, and when a friend does something that surprises or shocks me, usually, my first impulse is often to try to understand their behavior, and to keep my initial reactions in check until I've gathered more data.
> 
> Also, unless someone is doing something that is seriously and unambiguously stupid, harmful, or unethical, I try to moderate my judgmental or negative reactions, just to be considerate and polite.
> 
> So, yeah, someone who'd trash their friend for being a furry is obviously not a real friend, but that kind of behavior suggests to _me_ that such people may not even grok what friendship is supposed to be about, period--that, or some of the misconceptions about the fandom are _so_ severe that people really think they're taking a stand against true evil or genuine perversion.


You know, idk you man but you seem like good people....you make valid points


----------



## lupi900 (Jul 29, 2017)

KenoFurus said:


> What's the history of this??



Old sites like SA, 4chan, ED & usenet going on how were zoophiles & other shit.


----------



## Troj (Jul 29, 2017)

Standard list of anti-furry stereotypes, gripes and grievances:

1) Furries are sex perverts.
2) Furries are therians.
3) Furries are just generally mentally-ill.
4) Furries are pedophiles.
5) Furries are zoophiles.
6) Furries are autistic (and everything that entails).
7) Furries railroad conversations (esp. online) in order to talk about furry stuff.
8) Furries sow online drama and have a persecution complex.
9) Furries are "cringey" because adults shouldn't act "like that."
10) Furries are "fags" because grown men shouldn't dress up as or act like cute fuzzy animals.
11) Furries must be "up to something," because why else would someone wear a costume when it wasn't Halloween?

Thankfully, I've noticed a big decrease in people throwing around the word "furfag" and invoking #10 in the past decade.

Furries have also received a lot more neutral and positive press just in the past two years.


----------



## lupi900 (Jul 30, 2017)

My thought's on those statements by anti-furs.

1) Furries are sex perverts.
2) Furries are therians.

Do i sense insecurity from these two?. That from something else.

3) Furries are just generally mentally-ill.

Say's the people that have daily meltdowns/irrational hate over another hobby there willfuly ignorant of.

4) Furries are pedophiles.
5) Furries are zoophiles.

Yes let's flasely acuse us of something pretty serious 

6) Furries are autistic (and everything that entails).

Didn't that only appear because 10% of furs have a form of autism. So yeah let's attack very vulnerable people trying enjoy the best way they can. 

7) Furries railroad conversations (esp. online) in order to talk about furry stuff.

Yes because ignoring people who like there hobby is stupidly hard. /s


9) Furries are "cringey" because adults shouldn't act "like that."
10) Furries are "fags" because grown men shouldn't dress up as or act like cute fuzzy animals.

Ah the old as hell stereotype that men are not allowed either show feelings or like non manly things. Which is funny is since the ones who say that sound 14 on a maturity level if "fag" & "cringey" the best insult they can say.

11) Furries must be "up to something," because why else would someone wear a costume when it wasn't Halloween?

Yeah let's ignore a buttload of furry con's people go to with fursuits or were them for fun.


They can't come up with any argument without sounding like insecure neckbeards with a pre-teen maturity level.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2017)

If someone over the internet "insults" you, log off. Simple as that. Or leave the fucking site. Block them. What you need is so have a thicker skin. If a word over the internet gets your panties in a bunch, I can't imagine how you'd fare over at 4chan.

NO ONE is forcing you to read what ((((abuse)))) over the internet you're getting. NO ONE is forcing you to not block the person throwing crap at you. NO ONE is forcing you to stay online.

Lets say someone calls you a zoophile. What course of action do you take?
1. Stay and argue with the fuck
2. Block him/her and move on, knowing full well it's a bullshit claim anyway, that's entirely untrue about you as a person

If someone "insults" you in real life, ignore them. Worst case scenario, tell them to fuck off. If they get aggressive and intend to punch, defend yourself, and defend yourself only. It's pointless to escalate things further. You didn't start the fight, but you sure as fuck are going to finish it.

This generation is too pussified, and it's annoying to watch. The world isn't against you. You're just weak-minded. I'm embarrassed to be part of this generation..

@AustinB Also: I am still not seeing my "None: I can't be insulted" option.


----------



## KenoFurus (Jul 31, 2017)

I think the biggest thing is when you go back to the idea that the largest part of the country that  views gay porn the most, the most drug use, and the most teenage pregnancies is where they claim to be supreme followers of Christ. 
It was so funny when I was in Vegas and saw someone wearing a Christian tshirt. I mean wear whatever of course but don't judge someone because they sin differently than you. 
I wonder how many hate crimes are committed because they are secretly attracted to it and can't deal with that. 
It's ok, it's our job to bring more to the table and let people know it's ok to be who you are.


----------



## Aziri (Jul 31, 2017)

Actually none, most ppl i end up telling have turned out to be furries or were like "that's cool bro... Wtf is a furry" xD
Funny coincidence that my bf was one x3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 1, 2017)

There is no option for never. Not even playfully have I been racked on for being a furry. Maybe its all the guns and knives...hmmm. I dunno


----------



## LizzyTheLupine (Aug 3, 2017)

I got kicked from a Left 4 Dead 2 match because Im a furry  
The reason for banning said something like
'furaffinity, lol no.'

I laughed


----------



## lupi900 (Aug 4, 2017)

The oldest one was when i posted at it just bugs me which is part of tvtropes. Used a furry pic as a avatar had few users go furfag and one former mod who nobody really liked going oh god.

But its fully okay harass me over not lking anime and giving out fake ban's over god knows what.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Aug 5, 2017)

Never. I mostly keep it to myself.


----------



## Egon1982 (Aug 6, 2017)

Nowadays no one should insult a person for being a furry or a brony or a Whovian (Dr Who fan) or anime fan or Trekkie or Star Wars nerd or any geek culture.


----------



## MAN_BURD (Aug 6, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> The oldest one was when i posted at it just bugs me which is part of tvtropes. Used a furry pic as a avatar had few users go furfag and one former mod who nobody really liked going oh god.
> 
> But its fully okay harass me over not lking anime and giving out fake ban's over god knows what.


Haha, yeah. The TVTropes forums are a bit of a mess. I never really got the UI to start, but I've heard a few horror stories.


----------



## lupi900 (Aug 6, 2017)

MAN_BURD said:


> Haha, yeah. The TVTropes forums are a bit of a mess. I never really got the UI to start, but I've heard a few horror stories.



The whole thing was a shitshow i had a mod go around saying i was a troll who then PM'ed my ban was made up. Had a few users giving PM's of saying they talked to the same mod because of him ignoring me and they would tell me too fuck off after i found out they never talked too him???. Had few goon reject's tell the music hearld to spy(fake being pals) on me all because they thought i was faking being a fur and told him get lost after i caught on.

All that because my dyspraxia(also autistic/ADHD) made my posts look like shit because PS3 broswer would crash if i tried to edit posts with shit typing & because i showed i was furry when bored of having anime shoved down my throat anime fanboy's.

Read crazygogg's channel on how the userbase are just a mix of neckbeards, total creep's & socially stunted teen's who love bragging how there mildly autstic.


----------



## Egon1982 (Aug 6, 2017)

What if furries and bronies go mainstream like anime fans and all?


----------



## lupi900 (Aug 6, 2017)

Egon1982 said:


> What if furries and bronies go mainstream like anime fans and all?



They just pretend they never hated us, that pretty much happend to gaming and anime when they went mainstream. Heck furries are already semi-mainstream since any trolling are either dumb teens or just worthless moron's who think it's still 1998 - 2006.


----------



## Egon1982 (Aug 6, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> They just pretend they never hated us, that pretty much happend to gaming and anime when they went mainstream. Heck furries are already semi-mainstream since any trolling are either dumb teens or just worthless moron's who think it's still 1998 - 2006.


Well teens grow up and stuff to maturity


----------



## evilmeep (Sep 13, 2017)

Quite a few times but I'm okay with it. It's pretty funny stuff, scro.


----------



## Ginza (Sep 13, 2017)

I personally have never been directly insulted. I keep all my furry stuff to my self, and to small Internet groups that enjoy this type of stuff. Most of the time, when I'll draw or write a story featuring an anthro character, people applaud me for writing a cool story/drawing a nice picture. I think you as a person can control what exactly insults you. If someone yelling "furries are gay" on the streets personally offends you, I think that's a problem with yourself rather than with society tbh..


----------



## Simo (Sep 13, 2017)

Only a few times, and always by other furries. IRL a lot of friends know of my 'hobby', and either find it interesting, amusing, or whimsical.

Oddly, the worst experiences I ever had as a furry were on the 'old' FA forums, before they imploded, and came back: never have I seen such a cesspool of trolling, bitterness and bad vibes as the old version of this forum, which I am happy to see gone...so, aside from that, I've never have had any problems, online or off, in my decade of furriness.


----------



## lupi900 (Sep 15, 2017)

Countless times on Reddit, You know the userbase is shit when its okay. For someone with maturity of a 14 year old go on were freaks & then downvote me calling out there BS. The worst was when people were having toddler meltdown's over two furry sub's picked on sub of the day then went to SRD to cry about it.


----------



## JoeStrike (Sep 15, 2017)

My standard answer when I'm asked if I'm furry is "yes, and proud of it too - just don't tell anybody, okay?"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 15, 2017)

I've tried opening up to friends a few times but it was followed by comments like "lmao u cant get a gurl so u fap 2 animlz?! xDdDdDddD r u srs d00d??! lame-o!!!" 

Can't say I felt all that insulted. Just disappointed.


----------



## iloveitems (Sep 15, 2017)

I get eye rolls, but that's about it. That said, only people close to me really know. It's not something I advertise (I'm a pretty shy person in general) but some people close to me know. Honestly, it's not all that bad for me, but there's definitely still a stigma.


----------



## Akartoshi (Sep 16, 2017)

Don't really tell people unless they ask. Face to face,nnobody would normally say "You're disgusting."
Online,mif you go around saying you're a fur, probably going to recieve what you'd expect, hate.
Since I don't do the latter, not much


----------



## Aiml3ss-of-Dyurna (Sep 16, 2017)

Never. I admit I've had some of my anthro related art get a weird look from family if and when they see it. But aside from that I don't think anyone IRL knows I consider myself one. That's the wonderful power of discretion.


----------



## Dio_the_wolf (Sep 20, 2017)

After reading through this thread.. it's sad to see the state of humanity.. I keep hoping one day most of society will wake up, and everyone will just not give a fuck what someone else does, unless there is direct physical harm... It's sad to see the immaturity among fellow humans.. Perhaps like i just said, in time, maybe people will just not care, and let people live.. It's always hard to figure out who you can talk with and who you can't.. 

I'm always supportive of someones hobbies, interests, or sexuality.. Perhaps call me a rare person, but I just don't care what you like, who you are, or what you choose to be..  As long as you enjoy your life, not pushing your ideas or beliefs on me, causing physical harm to someone, or insulating me for not liking the same stuff, I'll give 100% respect on how you live your life!
I do care about and enjoy a good conversation with someone, and I will be supportive! I enjoy listening to others as long as they are willing to listen to me, and not shit on what I share..  Ever so often I'll have a conversation with someone and take interest in anything they want to share, but as soon as I mention something, they're all "that's weird".. so then I just excuse myself from that person; mental blacklist, lol..

I've only been interested in this fandom for a little over a year now, and from what I've seen.. the community seems to be fairly friendly! The wrong forums or Facebook pages can be annoying at times with repetitive Yiff crap.. but I've managed to find a few good ones!

I'm sure I'll have more fun with fellow furs if I can figure out where they are hiding at around Oregon, hehe


----------



## Filter (Sep 21, 2017)

Whenever I look in the mirror. 

But seriously, I rarely call myself a furry IRL (I'm not big on labels in general), so this doesn't happen.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 21, 2017)

I've had more death threats than insults, and a numerous amount of both, but they're mostly from older adults surprisingly.


----------



## Belatucadros (Sep 21, 2017)

Well... Not yet. But that's only because I'm the only person who knows I'm a furry!


----------



## Aiml3ss-of-Dyurna (Sep 22, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I've had more death threats than insults, and a numerous amount of both, but they're mostly from older adults surprisingly.


What in the world put you in a place to receive death threats?


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 22, 2017)

Never happened to me. Ever. 
I'm very private about this and I only speak about it with other furries I know. I don't see the point in discussing it with people who would take it the wrong way .


----------



## x_eleven (Sep 22, 2017)

IRL, never. It just doesn't happen.

On line, probably a lot. I used to post back on furbash web sites and LJ communities, giving as good as I got. This furbashing nonsense began to taper off in 2006. Over the next few years, it was pretty much gone for good. Last post to "fursecution" was back in July, 2008. Over the next couple of years, furbash web sites began disappearing from the 'Net. It was pretty much over by 2009.

It's over, done with. Having figured out that Furries have plenty of income, seeing con attendance figures, and knowing how that benefits local economies has also moved editors to go looking elsewhere for sensationalist, WTF reportage of weird people doing weird things.


----------



## Dio_the_wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

x_eleven said:


> .....It was pretty much over by 2009.



I think so too...

In today (2017) it seems people do care less about stuff like this.. It does seem more are like "whatever" and of course, aside from the few people out there.. I do feel today, generally, fandoms are much more ignored..


----------



## Fox4Flyer (Sep 23, 2017)

Never!  

Actually the responses I have received have been extremely positive. Especially when public suiting.  The cosplay community that I have interacted with has openly welcomed me into their events and many have become friends. 

F4F


----------



## Nyashia (Sep 24, 2017)

Not a single time!
I don't take offence by people who dislike furries in general, because I can totally understand them. These people probably don't have such a big problem with people liking animals, but people showing their weird, gross fetishes in public. 
I just remembered that as a child, I was told that I was behaving like a baby - crawling on all four and hissing like a cat. That did offend me, but no one had a clue what a furry was back then.


----------



## Kig (Sep 24, 2017)

My housemate jokes around (he's only ever had exposure to furries via that CSI episode) but he's never outright insulted me. Aside from that no one know what a furry is here so i am free to walk around in my 'yiff this' sweater at will.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 24, 2017)

@AustinB Still not seeing my "None" option..


----------



## AustinB (Sep 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> @AustinB Still not seeing my "None" option..


This thread is two months old m8. Leave it be.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Sep 25, 2017)

Ultimately the media is our worst enemy, because of bullshit documentaries, episodes of csi or whatever, other news shows, etc, people look at us as a bunch of sex crazed nymphos who just get furred up and gave orgies... This is obviously not the case.. ( to my disappointment lol!!) But no seriously, I have people at work ripping on furries and taking pics of the back of my car.. or at the store, but whatevs it doesn't bother me


----------



## Mabus (Sep 25, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Ultimately the media is our worst enemy, because of bullshit documentaries, episodes of csi or whatever, other news shows, etc, people look at us as a bunch of sex crazed nymphos who just get furred up and gave orgies... This is obviously not the case.. ( to my disappointment lol!!) But no seriously, I have people at work ripping on furries and taking pics of the back of my car.. or at the store, but whatevs it doesn't bother me



Media seems to be EVERYONE'S worst enemy... :U

Personally i havent been bothered or "attacked" but thats mostly due to me furrying responsibly. Friends and other folks around here look at like like a form of masquerading when I do furry stuff =P


----------

